# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Vuzix Smart Glasses M400, Vuzix Corporation, Rochester, New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vuzix Corporation

Home page - vuzix.com/products/M400-Smart-Glasses

----------


## Airicist

MWC 2014: Vuzix creates Glass-like gadget for industrial use 

 Published on Feb 24, 2014




> The M100 smart glasses from Vuzix run Anrdoid and installed applications versus ones from the cloud like Google Glass.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2013: Hands-On with Vuzix Smart Glasses M100 

 Published on Jan 7, 2013




> We put on a working prototype of Vuzix's new Smart Glasses M100 and chat with Vuzix's CEO about his vision for this heads-up display system. Turns out, it's a fully self-contained Android device with its own processor and storage. Learn why that makes it different from Google's Project Glass.

----------


## Airicist

Vuzix Google Glass competitor finally works — CES 2015 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> ...but it still makes you look like a dork.

----------


## Airicist

Vuzix next generation Smart Glass design 

Published on Jan 30, 2015




> Vuzix is showing their next generation 1.4mm display engine that can fit into products that look like normal sunglasses, will support augmented reality, virtual reality and 3D. Intel just invested $25 million to buy 30% of Vuzix to help Vuzix get that next generation smart glass design to the consumer market sooner.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Vuzix M100 Smart Glasses Prescription Safety Eyewear Now Available"
Safety Standard Expands Industrial Opportunities for M100 Smart Glasses

July 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Essert's Remote Support System with Vuzix M100 Smart Glasses

Published on Dec 16, 2015




> See how enterprises can use Essert's remote support system with Vuzix's M100 Smart Glasses

----------


## Airicist

Vuzix Blade AR glasses first impressions

Published on Jan 3, 2019




> Google Glass were the first-ever smart, augmented-reality glasses to be sold to the public. It was supposed to be the perfect way to overlay the digital world on top of the real one. But then Google called it quits several years ago. Now there’s a new pair of glasses that attempt to pick up where Google Glass left off. It’s called the Vuzix Blade and it’ll cost almost $1,000.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Vuzix M4000 smart glasses at CES2020

Jan 8, 2020




> The M4000 uses our market-leading M400 as a foundation. We have added Waveguide optics to the platform, enabling see-through displays with our tried and tested ergonomic design. These smart glasses also use the purpose-built Snapdragon XR1 processor for smoother operations and higher functionality. The M4000 continues our commitment to evolving the smart glasses industry.

----------

